# Furhead: Medium density or high density?



## XmusicXnXtacosX (Aug 4, 2011)

Can you use medium density foam on head construction, or does it have to be high density? I'd assume it would be smart to make a high-density foam head so it is sturdy and holds it's shape, but could you use medium density foam to make it plush, or will it flop?

ITT: What kind of foam do you prefer in your heads?


----------



## Sar (Aug 5, 2011)

The density of the foam should not matter. It mainly depends on personal preference and availability. It is also worth noting that the higher the density, the higher the price. Especially important if your on a budget with your fursuit.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 5, 2011)

You have to be careful with the density of foam. High density, like memory foam, is good for making muzzles for heads...or cheeks depending, but not good for the whole head. It's also can be hard to carve. >.<
Low density (Upholstery) foam is easier to work with, but some things may flop if it isn't reinforced with a little more foam.


----------



## XmusicXnXtacosX (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't care about the price. I'd just have to save up more money, as all. I'm just curious if I could use medium density for some of the more sculpted parts of the head and *maybe* save some money. I know that low-density would be used as a base, but I don't know how well medium-density would hold up, for I have never actually felt upholstery foam since I don't live near a store that sells it  So I will have to pay out the wazoo for shipping, and if I could save money, I would.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 7, 2011)

XmusicXnXtacosX said:


> I don't care about the price. I'd just have to save up more money, as all. I'm just curious if I could use medium density for some of the more sculpted parts of the head and *maybe* save some money. I know that low-density would be used as a base, but I don't know how well medium-density would hold up, for I have never actually felt upholstery foam since I don't live near a store that sells it  So I will have to pay out the wazoo for shipping, and if I could save money, I would.



Wal-mart?


----------

